# Big Plastic Tub



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I am looking for a really big plastic tub sufficient to keep 4 juvenile tortoises comfortably in. Any ideas?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

gtm said:


> I am looking for a really big plastic tub sufficient to keep 4 juvenile tortoises comfortably in. Any ideas?


Ikea Komplement tub 100cm x 75cm.

Welcome to IKEA.com


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Or if you want even larger go to your local aquatics store and get a vat, the ones we used are solid black and are 5 ft long 3ft wide and around 12" tall and perfect if needed in a rack system


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

wont torts liek a table? or atleast a toppless tub?
wilkinsons do some that are only about 8 inches high by about 2.5 feet long and 1.5 foot deep for about 12 quid.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

gtm said:


> I am looking for a really big plastic tub sufficient to keep 4 juvenile tortoises comfortably in. Any ideas?


How big are they? Just use a normal underbed storage tub if only tiny B&Q do them.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

blondesarah said:


> How big are they? Just use a normal underbed storage tub if only tiny B&Q do them.


Pretty wee (7 months) but I'm after something they can use for next 18 months / 2 years. I have seem tortoise tables on the market but I find plastic so much more convenient for cleaning / disinfecting.


----------

